# [CEDEGA] problemas con winex3 (cerrado)

## bontakun

holas a todos...

tengo problemas para lanzar cedega modo modo usuario normal... cuando intento instalar cualquier juego me lanza el siguiente error:

```
Can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /home/zitari/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.0.5/bin/winex3 - perhaps your installation of WineX version 6.0.5 is corrupted?
```

el tema es q si lo hago desde el modo superusuario no da ningun problema... a asi que asumo q es un tema de permisos...

otra duda es si hay algun problema que los directorios de los juegos esten dobre una particion reiserfs... ya q en modo superusuario me lansan error = 21

ambos problemas lo he buscado en la red pero sin  solucion aparente...

de antemano gracias

saludos

----------

## Cereza

Has dicho que no te funcionar como root y que te funciona como root, deduzco que quieres decir que te funciona como root pero no con tu usuario normal.

Yo probaría a borrar completamente tu ~/.cedega y ~/.cedegarc (cuidado esto borrara los juegos que por defecto se guardan en ~/.cedega/nombre_del_juego). Entonces lanza Cedega de nuevo y generará una configuración nueva y limpia.

En cuanto al error 21, en los foros de Ubuntu leo que ese problema lo da también con los juegos instalados en particiones FAT, y que la solución en ese caso es cambiar en /etc/fstab, la linea de la partición en cuestión, columna <type> vfat por auto.

Tal vez esa solución se aplicable para particiones reiserfs.

----------

## nitro4ce

has probado wine? con las últimas versiones obtengo mejores resultados, incluso en juegos.

----------

## bontakun

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Has dicho que no te funcionar como root y que te funciona como root, deduzco que quieres decir que te funciona como root pero no con tu usuario normal.
> 
> 

 

corregido... xD

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo probaría a borrar completamente tu ~/.cedega y ~/.cedegarc (cuidado esto borrara los juegos que por defecto se guardan en ~/.cedega/nombre_del_juego). Entonces lanza Cedega de nuevo y generará una configuración nueva y limpia.
> 
> 

 

ya lo he echo varias veces y nada... estoy seguro q antes (otras instalaciones de gento anteriores) existia un grupo games... ahora no... tal vez x aho va mi problema... pues ya logre lanzar el juego que queria... obviamente por modo root

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto al error 21, en los foros de Ubuntu leo que ese problema lo da también con los juegos instalados en particiones FAT, y que la solución en ese caso es cambiar en /etc/fstab, la linea de la partición en cuestión, columna <type> vfat por auto.
> 
> Tal vez esa solución se aplicable para particiones reiserfs.
> ...

 

lo hice y funciona aunq desconozco x q de esta sutil diferencia, con eso logre lanzar el juego

 *nitro4ce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> has probado wine? con las últimas versiones obtengo mejores resultados, incluso en juegos.
> 
> 

 

no... pruebo y posteo...  :Wink: 

aun me queda la duda del user normal... seguire buscando a ver si soluciono...

gracias...

----------

## Cereza

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> ya lo he echo varias veces y nada... estoy seguro q antes (otras instalaciones de gento anteriores) existia un grupo games... ahora no... tal vez x aho va mi problema... pues ya logre lanzar el juego que queria... obviamente por modo root

 

El grupo games sigue existiendo, ese debe ser el problema. Ignoro los motivos por lo que no te aparece. No sé si esto servirá, pero puedes probar a crearlo manualmente y luago añadirlo a tu usuario, el grupo games tiene el GID 35 en mi Gentoo.

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Cereza wrote:*   
> 
> En cuanto al error 21, en los foros de Ubuntu leo que ese problema lo da también con los juegos instalados en particiones FAT, y que la solución en ese caso es cambiar en /etc/fstab, la linea de la partición en cuestión, columna <type> vfat por auto. 
> ...

 

No es la única cosa rara que hace Cedega, no me cae demasiado bien ese programa (pero eso es otro tema), prefiero muy mucho Wine a Cedega, pero claro, si hay algo que Cedega puede hacer y Wine no, pues es sencillo, usa Cedega, siempre que estes dispuesto a usar software propietario y pagar las suscripción (que no creo que merezca la pena, pero eso también es otro tema).

Saludos.

----------

## bontakun

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El grupo games sigue existiendo, ese debe ser el problema. Ignoro los motivos por lo que no te aparece. No sé si esto servirá, pero puedes probar a crearlo manualmente y luago añadirlo a tu usuario, el grupo games tiene el GID 35 en mi Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

ya cree el grupo y aun asi no funciona... filo sipongo me tendre q conformar con aplicar super usuario para jugar, aunq sigue sin gustarme... ( no se porque root si pude hacerlo )

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No es la única cosa rara que hace Cedega, no me cae demasiado bien ese programa (pero eso es otro tema), prefiero muy mucho Wine a Cedega, pero claro, si hay algo que Cedega puede hacer y Wine no, pues es sencillo, usa Cedega, siempre que estes dispuesto a usar software propietario y pagar las suscripción (que no creo que merezca la pena, pero eso también es otro tema).
> 
> 

 

ojala existiera una aplicacion de software libre q pudiera hacerle frente e cedega... aunq no conozco nunguna todabia... en terminos personales no soy muy fanatico a los juegos pero igualmente me gustaria tener instalado el programa para poder jugar "dos juegos" (y es simplemente por eso) cuando me junto con unos amigos, sin tener q arrancar windows, S.O. del que me quiero desligar incluso para jugar...

saludos y gracias

----------

## Cereza

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> ojala existiera una aplicacion de software libre q pudiera hacerle frente e cedega...

 

Creo que Wine es mucho mejor software que Cedega, es un proyecto increible, además de ser software libre, y tener una base de datos mucho mejor organizada, extensa y una comunidad más grande (y que alguien me corrija si me equivoco). Son muy, pero que muy pocos, los juegos que yo personalmente conozco que funcionen en Cedega y no en Wine (ahora mismo solo me viene a la mente Homeworld 2, que yo haya probado), que haberlos haylos, eso sí es cierto, pero también a la inversa.

----------

## paynalton

Aun asi no menosprecien los juegos libres y a a quellos que no necesitan nada extra para andar en el pingüino.

Yo me he quedado varias horas con vegastrike en su version estable y casi una obsesion con la svn

Mi hijo no suelta gcompris y tuxpaint

Mi novia se queda horas con doom, sobretodo desde que en casa puse una tarjeta nvidia.

----------

## Cereza

Nada de menospreciar los juegos libres, es solo que en este hilo estamos discutiendo sobre Cedega. Yo soy la última persona del mundo que requiere que los juegos tengan, por ejemplo, unos graficazos increibles (que por otra parte es casi lo único que ofrecen gran parte de los juegos comerciales actuales...). No obstante, creo que siendo realistas, son poquitos los juegos libres que tienen una calidad comparable a la de los mejores juegos comerciales, que haberlos haylos también, por supuesto, insisto, no quiero ofender a nadie, yo soy la primera que apoya a los juegos libres, es más, le debo mucho a los juegos libres...

----------

## ackward

Varias cosas... no se como habra evolucionado cedega desde que deje la subscripcion (en la 5 algo) hace año y pico pero no se si mas sencillo o no pero lo enfocaban mucho a una aplicacion gui que gestionaba los juegos. Quizas deberias probar a instalar el juego y arrancar desde ella.

Segundo, si arrancas como root todos los ficheros temporales, directorios, ficheros de configuracion, etc... tendran a root de dueño si luego ejecutas como usuario quizas podras leer pero no modificar asi que no olvides un "chown -R <usuario> .cedega"

Tercero... puestos a pagar por un soft propietario para jugar yo llegue a la conclusion de mejor pagar por una copia de windows xp. Una particion exclusiva/optimizada/limpia para juegos que cada poco tiempo vuelco de una imagen ghost. Para ciertos juegos tambien es la unica opcion, aunque cedega diga que puede ejecutar el guildwars, no es una opcion para llegar a top100. Ademas de cuelgues y glitches si sumas ventrilo/teamspeak era demasiado inestable.

Cuarto, a pesar del punto 3 tengo mis principios, despues de 2 años y medio he vuelto al wow y lo juego en wine. Lo deje usando cedega y vuelvo con un soporte wine excelente. El desarrollo Wine siempre ha sido mas lento pero de mucha mayor calidad que el de cedega. En cualquier caso el wow siempre ha funcionado mejor en linux que en windows.

----------

## Cereza

Por cierto, hablando de Cedega, para los que usen Cedega con ALSA seguro que les interesará configurar Cedega para que no bloqueé el sonido, con la configuración por defecto cuando se está corriendo un juego con Cedega el sonido se bloquea y solo podemos oir el juego, solucionar esto es tan facil como en Cedega, ir al menú Edit -> Global Settings pestaña "Audio" y aquí, seleccionar ALSA, desactivar USE MMap, y sustuir en las casillas CTL Device y PCM Device, hw por default.

----------

## bontakun

holas...

si bien el tema desligo un poco del hilo original se agradecen de muy buena forma las opniones dadas... y me queda claro que deberia probar wine para correr lo q quiero, que de hecho es wow... aunq debere de documentarme un poco...

 *ackward wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tercero... puestos a pagar por un soft propietario para jugar yo llegue a la conclusion de mejor pagar por una copia de windows xp. Una particion exclusiva/optimizada/limpia para juegos que cada poco tiempo vuelco de una imagen ghost. Para ciertos juegos tambien es la unica opcion, aunque cedega diga que puede ejecutar el guildwars, no es una opcion para llegar a top100. Ademas de cuelgues y glitches si sumas ventrilo/teamspeak era demasiado inestable. 
> 
> 

 

estoy totalmente de acuerdo que tener windows en muchos casos es la mejor opcion... pero cuando en determinado pc debes tener vista si o si ( cosa que para juego no es realmente la mejor opcion solamente por el espacio que dicho S.O. consume en dd) x que xp tiene un soporte de drivers pesimo... la mejor opcion ( al menos para mi ) era buscar en linux

gracias de antemano

saludos

----------

## Cereza

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-246098.html este hilo que está fijo en el subforo games & players habla sobre WoW y lleva por lo menos 24 páginas ya, además hay muchísimos otros hilos de cuestiones sobre WoW en ese subforo.

El hilo del enlace empezó en 2004... así que supongo que las primeras páginas tendran mucha información obsoleta...

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922 Reportes sobre WoW en la página de Wine.

Además de estos seguro que no es dificil encontrar howtos y wikis sobre WoW en Linux, es un juego con muchísimos usuarios.

Saludos.

----------

